# Horror Theme



## xbocax (Nov 4, 2010)

so I'm doing a day of the dead bicycle ride friday and am comprising a playlist of horror/gorey themed songs any suggestions???

so far I have

Ghostbusters theme song
Thrill-MJ
Dead Mans Party-Oingo Boingo
Munsters Theme Song
Pet cemetery-Ramones
nightmare on elm street theme song
Dance Macabre-Cradle Of Filth
Only Death-Rudimentary Peni
RIP-Alien Sex Fiend
Slaughterhouse-Ganksta NIP
Creepy Crawl-Necro
Like Like An Angel-Venom
Living Dead Girl-Rob Zombie
Time Warp
Last Caress-Misfits
Code Blue-TSOL
she turned into la llorona-Manic Hispanic
rockin in the cemetery- Hellbillys
Dark Entries-Bauhaus
Graveyard Ghouls-Antiworld
122 hours of fear-Screamers
6 feet deep-GraveDiggaz
Dawn Of The Dead-Murderdolls
Peekaboo-Siouxsie
I saw your mommy-Suicidal Tedencies
45 grave-45 grave
Night of 100 frights Matamoska
scary us-flatlinerz
no estoy muerto-las gorgonas


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## xbocax (Nov 4, 2010)

hahaha


----------

